# My IBS story



## IBSTommy (Mar 31, 2017)

Hello everybody!

I am new to this forum and I would like to share my IBS story with you. It started suddenly about 9 months ago (perhaps in June 2016) when a sudden and sharp pain emerged in my lower abdomen on the right side. If I were asked to describe that kind of pain, I would tell that it was the worst pain that I had felt in my life. I was thinking of calling for an ambulance, but finally I didn't do that. I thought that it was just an upset stomach, but actually it was more.

Later on, I began to develop new symptoms including: heavy bloating, constipation, coccyx pain, mucus in stool, brain-fog and constant exhaustion. Brain-fog and exhaustion are the worse, because I simply cannot concentrate on anything and it makes me feel depressed.

I had the following examinations in order to rule out other serious conditions and diseases:


blood test: I was tested for gluten allergy, however the result was negative. 
urine test: all negative
physical examination: negative
kidney urography: no stones were found.
abdominal ultrasound: a large amount of gas was observed, but nothing else, so US came back negative as well
colonoscopy: to look for tumours or polyps, luckily negative.
stool test: Weber-test to see whether blood is present in my stool or not, negative. 

I don't eat unhealthy food and I exercise regularly. Is there any one else who is experiencig the same symptoms? I tried to avoid coffee, but it didn't make my condition any better. I hope I can get useful advice here on how to deal with IBS in everyday life.


----------



## badtummy1 (Apr 6, 2017)

Sorry - didn't mean to hijack your post so deleted and posted a new one....I hope you are doing ok today


----------



## Rboe (Mar 26, 2017)

Have you tried a gluten free diet? I have heard people who test negative to the blood tests but find gluten free still helps.


----------

